# One of my yards, March 2013



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Despite the snow this yard only had a 15% loss on first inspection. No losses to the 5/5 nucs.
Most winters the snow does not bury the hives like this. Singles had vent tunnels to surface.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsbees/8650503382/


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, pretty amazing - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That's crazy!


----------

